# Wheel hop



## djdonte (Aug 27, 2007)

When i launch, My right wheel hops. What is this thunk in the trunk TSB ive seen. How do i know the difference? And how can i minimize this wheel hop


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Wheel hop remedies seem to differ from car to car. For some, the addition of air bags cures all...........others, a combo of tires, shocks and bags. I fall in the category of, none of these help. My next step is to install some Pedders rear coil springs, shocks and various bushings. 
The irs in our cars is rather weak in some areas. But hey, it wasnt meant to be a drag car. 
Know nothing of the thunk in the trunk..........never had it. 
Tho, the 6-speeds tend to be much noisier and lots of things tend to clunk, thunk and bump.....but thats just the nature of the beast.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I know the dreaded trunk thunk. I added drag bags to mine. Now I don't get any wheel hop until alot of rubber is down in the lanes. The TSB for adding a different set of rear subframe bushings does zilch.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i had wheel hop at one time and then it just disappeared. i can't really explain what happened to make it disappear but i have done nothing to the suspension of the car. sure i can get the wheels to hop but for max acceleration i can't say i've had many issues with it. usually the tires will want to spin then hop. i'll see how things go with the new tires i have on there. maybe better maybe worse. i think my answer would be if you have a manual, slip the clutch and feather the throttle the right amount and you'll be fine. but i have found this to be true with any car i've owned as far as working with what you have, run right to the edge of slippage.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree 
Same here. I think it depends on the surface and grip too. I had wheel hop one time playing around and the last few times playing around I did not have any.


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

Route 66 said:


> Wheel hop remedies seem to differ from car to car. For some, the addition of air bags cures all...........others, a combo of tires, shocks and bags. I fall in the category of, none of these help. My next step is to install some Pedders rear coil springs, shocks and various bushings.
> The irs in our cars is rather weak in some areas. But hey, it wasnt meant to be a drag car.
> Know nothing of the thunk in the trunk..........never had it.
> Tho, the 6-speeds tend to be much noisier and lots of things tend to clunk, thunk and bump.....but thats just the nature of the beast.


:agree 

The harrop cover and pedders spings helped me that's for sure. I bought drag bags but decided to do drag springs and shocks instead. It has made a huge difference.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

The 'thunk in the trunk' TSB was on some of the early 04's that were missing the upper part of the cross member bushing.

As for wheel hop, Pedders is what I have.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Route 66 said:


> Wheel hop remedies seem to differ from car to car. For some, the addition of air bags cures all...........others, a combo of tires, shocks and bags. I fall in the category of, none of these help. My next step is to install some Pedders rear coil springs, shocks and various bushings.
> The irs in our cars is rather weak in some areas. But hey, it wasnt meant to be a drag car.
> Know nothing of the thunk in the trunk..........never had it.
> Tho, the 6-speeds tend to be much noisier and lots of things tend to clunk, thunk and bump.....but thats just the nature of the beast.


dj,
Good info here.... and like koman and gm, mine went away all by itself in June (about 2500 miles on the od). Only difference is I think I know when. 

I did a hard launch in my driveway (its 120 feet long and slopes down toward the road. I was slowly rolling backwards in neural and got a wicked urge to smoke em. So, off went the tc and about 2/3rds of the way to the road I brought the engine rpm up to 4000 before dumping the clutch. Put down a great burn for 30 feet and only got out of it as the garage door started to loom large as I began to gain speed. I can't say if this cured the problem, but it sure impressed the neighbors as I inundated their BBQ with the smell of burnt rubber. In the less than a handful of burn outs since, I'm not hopping anymore (tc on or off).... but now she wants to push her a$$ out to the left with consistent looking tire marks from both rear wheels. My plan it to bring it into a local shop that knows the GTO id suspension to go thru it to make sure its just my fat a$$ on the drivers side causing the problem and not a real mechanical issue with the car. I don't intend to drag my car, but a good burn out or light to light situation is never a hard temptation to satisfy if provoked and this car can easily make you look like a jackass if shes not under control.

Good luck in finding a solution to your hops, for now mines only in the brew I drink.
Red.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I've not had any wheel-hop issues with my '06 6-speed, but as I ponder all of the variables that can contribute to such problems, one thing struck me...

For all of you experiencing serious wheel-hop, which wheels are you running, the 17's, or the 18's?? 

I've got the standard 17's..


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> I've not had any wheel-hop issues with my '06 6-speed, but as I ponder all of the variables that can contribute to such problems, one thing struck me...
> 
> For all of you experiencing serious wheel-hop, which wheels are you running, the 17's, or the 18's??
> 
> I've got the standard 17's..


i'm on 18s.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> I've not had any wheel-hop issues with my '06 6-speed, but as I ponder all of the variables that can contribute to such problems, one thing struck me...
> 
> For all of you experiencing serious wheel-hop, which wheels are you running, the 17's, or the 18's??
> 
> I've got the standard 17's..


Interesting question.... 18's.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Excuse me if my engineering theory is flawed or ill-conceived, but the larger the diameter of the wheel/tire combo, the more leverage loading/wrapping the axle, right?? All it takes is a minor change in setup to goof-up what may have been sound engineering and calibration with the 17-inch combo..

I'm really grasping at straws here, but it was a thought... And to further my delusion, could it be that the wear of your tires over the miles, which reduces overall diameter, AND grip (which also contributes to the leverage), is what causes your hop to slowly go away with miles, as the leverage/force twisting/loading the axle falls back within original design-spec??


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> Excuse me if my engineering theory is flawed or ill-conceived, but the larger the diameter of the wheel/tire combo, the more leverage loading/wrapping the axle, right?? All it takes is a minor change in setup to goof-up what may have been sound engineering and calibration with the 17-inch combo..
> 
> I'm really grasping at straws here, but it was a thought... And to further my delusion, could it be that the wear of your tires over the miles, which reduces overall diameter, AND grip (which also contributes to the leverage), is what causes your hop to slowly go away with miles, as the leverage/force twisting/loading the axle falls back within original design-spec??


As they say in Maine, "Hard tellin, not knowin". But I can say there isn't much difference in OD between the 2... like .1" maybe, something like 10 rotations per mile (looked it up once on tire rack's web site). Obviously manufacture, tread design, width, weight and compound are different. Also, the 17's installed on the GTO's were not used on the Momaro's, which may shoot a small hole in that aspect of your theory. Just unsure about the rest, but a good one to toss out there. Maybe it will return when I rotate the rubber F to R for the 1st time?


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

interesting theories. rotational mass has alot to do with the experienced wheel hop as well. i've heard of others changing the wheels for lighter ones and experiencing far less issues. well i have one of my 18's off the car and i must say that sucker's heavy. i'll weigh it and see what it weighs but my guess is all of 50 lbs if not more. my wheelhop never returned after the various rotations that i did. i think one just learns how to drive the car over time to get the most out of it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

koman said:


> interesting theories. rotational mass has alot to do with the experienced wheel hop as well. i've heard of others changing the wheels for lighter ones and experiencing far less issues. well i have one of my 18's off the car and i must say that sucker's heavy. i'll weigh it and see what it weighs but my guess is all of 50 lbs if not more. my wheelhop never returned after the various rotations that i did. i think one just learns how to drive the car over time to get the most out of it.


Not sure of the wheel weights but tire rack does list the tire specs as:

Weight... 17= 27 lbs, 18= 29lbs
OD........ 17= 25.7, 18= 25.4 (I was wrong by .2)
Revs per Mile... 17= 810, 18=820


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

experienced wheel hop today. conditions were wet and i just got my new tires. the fuzions. i don't know much on these tires yet seeing how i've only had them in wet weather. by appearances they look heavier than the stock bridgestones. they are supposed to have superior wet weather traction as well which could be part of the reason i had wheel hop in the wet. i'll get a chance to fully test it this weekend if it doesn't rain.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i think a lot of wheel hop is due to the condition of the road. if you have a hot day. smooth, sticky pavment. you HAVE great traction. but cool down the pavment, add water or gravel to the mix and you will have more wheel hop. this is from my experince


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> dj,
> Good info here.... and like koman and gm, mine went away all by itself in June (about 2500 miles on the od). Only difference is I think I know when.
> 
> I did a hard launch in my driveway (its 120 feet long and slopes down toward the road. I was slowly rolling backwards in neural and got a wicked urge to smoke em. So, off went the tc and about 2/3rds of the way to the road I brought the engine rpm up to 4000 before dumping the clutch. Put down a great burn for 30 feet and only got out of it as the garage door started to loom large as I began to gain speed. I can't say if this cured the problem, but it sure impressed the neighbors as I inundated their BBQ with the smell of burnt rubber. In the less than a handful of burn outs since, I'm not hopping anymore (tc on or off).... but now she wants to push her a$$ out to the left with consistent looking tire marks from both rear wheels. My plan it to bring it into a local shop that knows the GTO id suspension to go thru it to make sure its just my fat a$$ on the drivers side causing the problem and not a real mechanical issue with the car. I don't intend to drag my car, but a good burn out or light to light situation is never a hard temptation to satisfy if provoked and this car can easily make you look like a jackass if shes not under control.
> ...


that is so funny. your neighbors reacting to the smell. i started laaaaaughing my ass of. you made my day. thanks dude


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> that is so funny. your neighbors reacting to the smell. i started laaaaaughing my ass of. you made my day. thanks dude


Hmmmmm, just think of some Oscar Myers with a hint of Bridgestone Potenza's and a little mustard..... now that's good eats!!


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

so far the fuzion's have cut the wheel hop on dry pavement. those suckers bite. seriously i never knew the car can do some of the things it can do now. i'll have to get some results from the pageland gto meet oct 21. the rear no longer is all over the place when i give it gas and turn.  it's like hold on and react fast.:lol: wheel hop is for weenies...:lol:


----------

